# reusing fletching



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

You are looking at a lot of work and will lose more than you gain.


----------



## goherd1111 (Feb 6, 2007)

I believe I would just buy new ones. I bought fifty of the rayzr feathers that I use off of ebay for 10.00. It won't break the bank.


----------



## wfd59434 (Nov 13, 2008)

Just wipe em down with acetal. It works for me.


----------



## sva9843 (Apr 23, 2008)

I've never tried to reuse fletchings.

Good luck....


----------



## TxHunter73 (Dec 17, 2008)

I appreciate all the input...and I agree...it will probably be more trouble than it's worth..thanks again guys..


----------

